# How to keep a canister filter cycled while moving?



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

You could run it on a bucket with fish in it, or ammonia instead.


----------



## kangshiang (Jun 28, 2006)

jcgd said:


> You could run it on a bucket with fish in it, or ammonia instead.


Ya!! Just get a bucket and pull out your tank water into it. Hook up your canister and throw all your livestock in to bucket. That should be fine!!


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

For two days there is little worry about the bacteria starving. In the media with the bacteria there is sure to be a fair amount of good grung for them to snack on. I put mine in plastic bags just the same as fish and keep it wet and reasonable temperature. The bag half full of water lets some sloshing happen which provides some O2. Seems to work. Don't worry about trying to keep the old water. Bacteria are mostly attached to surfaces rather than free floating in the water.


----------



## Kyrol (Feb 24, 2012)

You should be able to buy a battery powered air pump then run it into the canister for 2 days with out any real problem you can put a pinch of fish food in to keep some food in it but it should be okay without.

Not feeding the fish for a few days before the move will help with keeping the ammonia in the bags down while you move.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

If you're only worried about the bacteria in the filter, just make sure it stays submerged for the move. If the move isn't that long (2-3 days) the bacteria won't all die off in that time from starvation! Just keep them wet in tank water.


----------



## phantom85 (Aug 23, 2011)

when i recently moved house i was worried about the same thing so i took my filter around to a friends place which had fish and let it run on his tank till i was able to get the tank set up again. if your moving towns then see if there is a aquarium club in that town and get in contact with someone from there. the last thing you want to be doing after a move is setting up a big tank while your trying to unpack


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

Glad you asked, or I would've. My move is a 12-hour drive (if lucky -- last week due to Interstate snarls, it was 16).


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

The bacteria need oxygen. They do not need to be submerged. I would put the media in a bucket with just a little water. Keep it cool rather than warm. The bacteria slow down in cooler conditions, so demand less oxygen and ammonia. They can die in freezing temperatures, and at too high temperatures. Sloshing the water around to aerate it is helpful. You can add a very small amount of ammonia to the water if you want, but the bacteria are fine without it for a couple of days. Focus on the oxygen. 

As soon as you get there add a little ammonia. Set up the filter and run it on the bucket. Feed them ammonia until you are ready to move it to the tank. This could be a long time, and the bacteria will be happily growing in the filter media. 

If you are still worried you can buy the right species of bacteria in a bottle. Look for Nitrospiros species. If it does not say Nitrospiros do not waste your money. If you have time before you move you could do a fishless cycle in a bucket of water and grow your own supplemental bacteria on a sponge filter.


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

kangshiang said:


> Ya!! Just get a bucket and pull out your tank water into it. Hook up your canister and throw all your livestock in to bucket. That should be fine!!


This is what I did for a 3 day 1200 mile move. Every night at the hotel, I plugged in the canister and let it run in the bucket overnight. Then left it unplugged in the car while I was driving. I had a battery-operated air pump with me just in case the fish started gasping, but I never used it. All my plants, fish and shrimp were in one 5 gallon bucket. I had the substrate in another 5 gallon bucket. Worked great. Only lost a few CRS during the move.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

A battery operated air pump and big cooler, just put everything inside.

But you have probably moved by now!


----------

